# SMOK TFV4 TF-RCA (Clapton RBA)



## Misterty (14/1/16)

Greetings all 


I was wondering if any of the vendors are stocking the Clapton RBA for the SMOK TFV4.
I'm not sure when they were released as SMOK seems to be churning out coils like it's nobody's business!

Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## Dubz (14/1/16)

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/smok-tf-rca-rba-kit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Misterty (14/1/16)

Dubz said:


> http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/smok-tf-rca-rba-kit


Thank you very much  Was on the Atomix Vapes website this morning, but was seriously blind and missed this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (14/1/16)

Misterty said:


> Thank you very much  Was on the Atomix Vapes website this morning, but was seriously blind and missed this.


You are welcome .


----------

